
How to run productive Meetings - shiba
https://wizergos.com/blog/how-to-run-productive-meetings/
======
lewisbran
Meetings are serious waste of time, in most cases people are calling for
meetings to show who is the BOSS. The pretext is to catch up on what is
happening, even though the information is already there on who is working on
what. I feel it is better we get rid of meetings altogether.

~~~
shiba
I guess your point can be added to a list of when to not call for a meeting.

However, clearly there are cases where the above is not true and in such cases
running them well would help.

------
benjmajors
Nice article, gives a clever insight on the oldest productivity tool ever,
Meetings!! I also would like to add that there should be a feedback session at
the end of the meeting on how it went, if anyone else felt that it was a waste
of time.

~~~
shiba
Yes, agreed. Feedback is a great process for continuous improvement.

------
sharaths
All these will work only if all people in the company follow it otherwise it
is useless. For instance I might be very good at setting agenda, preparation,
if other people are not following it is essentially becomes moot.

------
rashmik
I completely agree with "Deciding the right attendee list ..." I do get
invited to lots of meetings where I am not needed, I end up joining them
because sometimes refusal may seem rude.

~~~
shiba
You can follow the below decision tree for meetings:

Is this meeting a team priority ==> NO ==> Decline

||

YES

||

Is this my priority ==> NO ==> Delegate

||

YES

||

If meeting the best tool to solve this ==> NO ==> Suggest Alt tool

||

YES

||

Attend but keep it short and to the point

------
joe1980
All good points in the article. But, looks like Wizergos also has a Meeting
Management tool. But in the website I could not find any pricing information.

~~~
shiba
You can send a mail to sales@wizergos.com to find more details.

------
johnjerom
Good post, but I still would prefer sending an email or communicating over
chat rather than hosting meetings.

~~~
shiba
I agree that there are cases (as noted in the blog) when email or chat is a
better tool. But, they are not the right tool for all cases.

